
Show HN: Tubenotes.xyz – a site I built to annotate videos - db1
https://tubenotes.xyz
======
db1
I learn songs for the guitar primarily by watching youtube videos. I built
this tool to organize these videos and to let me skip around to the the exact
bits that I'm learning and practicing.

I'm sure there are other uses for this. Would love to hear feedback!

